# track joiners



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Need some help, can anyone tell me if there are any other slip on railjoiners that will work on llagis creek code 215 alluminum track??
Thanks, Chuckger


----------



## bruja (Jan 7, 2008)

Switchcrafters (switchcrafters.com) has code 215 aluminum joiners I am using with Llagas creek code 215 aluminum rail. They are made from Microengineering code 250 joiners by milling down the sides. They slip on easily but from an appearance standpoint, are too large . Old Pullman (oldpullmanmodelrailroads.com) has code 205 joiners that look much better but require some bending and work to push on the rail; they fit very tightly. Overall, I prefer the look of the code 205; the extra effort to get them on is worth the trouble to me because of the look. As of today, anyway.


----------

